# I am tellin ya



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

BEWARE the BONC!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

or should the BONC beware of the BOOB :mischief:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

BOOBs are gonna get BONC'ed? :dunno:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Python said:


> BOOBs are gonna get BONC'ed? :dunno:


BONC'ing BOOBs??? :roll:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > BOOBs are gonna get BONC'ed? :dunno:
> ...


aw jeeze.... my pants are all tight again


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

i am tellin ya(and typing in the darjj on mt deck)..Beware the phuckin BONC...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > BOOBs are gonna get BONC'ed? :dunno:
> ...


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

CRider said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Python said:
> ...


Chris where did you FIND that? F'ing awesome!!!


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


Man I love this thread


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Chris nice tits


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


LOL I just googled bouncing boobs .gif with safesearch turned off (very important! :lol: ) that was in the first page of em. Here's a few others...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

this chick is hot..


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> this chick is hot..


Yup :bowdown:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmmm....

<-------- Look to the left!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> <-------- Look to the left!!!


 :banana: Hot Korean Chick dancing with hooters!!! :banana:

Even better.......


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

stop it. STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY POOR HEART CAN'T TAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You guys KNOW I'm a boob man!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

you guys should be ashamed of what you have done with my thread...




thank you... :dude: 

Beware the BONC!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> you guys should be ashamed of what you have done with my thread...
> 
> thank you... :dude:
> 
> Beware the BONC!


I see hear a whole lot of choppin and not seeing any wood chips flying... Who are these BONCs that you speak of


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > you guys should be ashamed of what you have done with my thread...
> ...


Yeah, well..some of us (at least one of us) cannot maintain the arsenal that others apparently can...but I am working on it. I have bombed....and will bomb again.

Ya know...now that you mention it, you guys took this bomb thing to a level where I feel like...**** it...why even bother....I ain't so sure that was a good thing.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


Aww dont be grumpy I was just trying to get ya all fired up... You Know I love ya :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


I now love Chris.....

The best post he has made in his life.........

I luv you Chris!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


I now love Chris.....

The best post he has made in his life.........

I luv you Chris![/quote:2yo7h6hw]

 Luv ya too brotha! Can't wait to see ya in November!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Yeah, well..some of us (at least one of us) cannot maintain the arsenal that others apparently can...but I am working on it. I have bombed....and will bomb again.
> 
> Ya know...now that you mention it, you guys took this bomb thing to a level where I feel like...**** it...why even bother....I ain't so sure that was a good thing.


Mike, I see how you could fee that way, but I really think you shouldn't. I think everyone here knows that some brothers can afford to maintain more of an arsenal than others for a whole lot of reasons. If I thought for a second that it was a slap to the face, throw it in your/my face thing that was meant to prove something other than appreciation by a brother, I'd be upset. That being said, we ARE all guys, so there's going to be the normal healthy amount of taunting and riling up but I do truly believe it's all good natured. That's how I see it anyhow :dunno:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CRider said:


> Mike, I see how you could fee that way, but I really think you shouldn't. I think everyone here knows that some brothers can afford to maintain more of an arsenal than others for a whole lot of reasons. If I thought for a second that it was a slap to the face, throw it in your/my face thing that was meant to prove something other than appreciation by a brother, I'd be upset. That being said, we ARE all guys, so there's going to be the normal healthy amount of taunting and riling up but I do truly believe it's all good natured. That's how I see it anyhow :dunno:


+1 very well said Chris!

I bomb people because it is fun to do and I like to surprise my friends and family with gifts when I have the money to do so. I don't bomb people and expect to get hit back, I do it because I like to surprise people with something that they are not expecting.

I also like to talk a lot of sh!t because I am a very competitive person, but it is all in good natured fun.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like to clarify one thing. I NEVER said that I thought any of the bombs going off aroud here were ANYTHING besides good natured. Nothing but generous BOTL's here. 

You guys missed my point.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Madmike said:


> I would like to clarify one thing. I NEVER said that I thought any of the bombs going off aroud here were ANYTHING besides good natured. Nothing but generous BOTL's here.
> 
> You guys missed my point.


Hmm, I thought I did with this...



CRider said:


> That being said, we ARE all guys, so there's going to be the normal healthy amount of taunting and riling up but I do truly believe it's all good natured. That's how I see it anyhow :dunno:


I could be wrong, I thought that was the main point? If I was wrong, I apologize.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike,

Sorry if we didn't clearly get your point, that happens sometimes with the written word and is one of the bad things about a message board.

Maybe you were talking about, F it cost wise and just start doing it which could have been a bad thing? :lol: 

Sorry for the miscommunication.


----------

